# Air Drop ne fonctionne pas



## legrolouloup (21 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour
Je tente, sans succes, de transferer des photos d un ipad mini sous ios 7.02 vers un iphone 6 sous ios 8.02
L ipad et l iphone sont sur le meme wifi ,l icone  air drop est presente sur les 2 et configuré en "voit tout le monde"
L iphone voit l' ipad mais l ipad ne voit pas l iphone
Le transfert des photos fonctionne de l iphone vers l'ipad mais pas de l ipad vers l iphone.

J'ai surement oublié un truc ... 
Merci de votre aide

Grolouloup


----------

